# Opinions / Feedback on Kavas Yachting - Athens (Kalamaki)?



## Pelham (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks to some good recommendations here we've settled on the Athens area for chartering this summer. I found Kavas has some good availability for our dates and gets good reviews (both the boats and the company) on Yachtbooker.com. Does anyone have any personal experience with them - either good or bad?

Of note, we typically choose "2nd Tier" boats/companies in the Caribbean for good value - my boat isn't new or perfect so I don't expect others to be. But, we do want clean, safe and reliable boats. And, I want excellent customer service in the event something does go wrong.

Any experiences with Kavas one way or the other?

Thanks,
Pelham


----------

